
Tik Tok Statistics - kp98
https://mediakix.com/blog/top-tik-tok-statistics-demographics/
======
kp98
I have two main questions about Tik Tok that I figure the Hacker news audience
will have insight on.

How is Tik Tok comparable financially to Facebook Instagram Snapchat or
Youtube when "29% of monthly users open TikTok every day." compared to > 90%
for each of the former apps. Moreover, "TikTok’s user base is largely based in
India at 43% of all users," which is a low ROI zone as it is. Evan Speigel of
Snapchat once said that "Snapchat was only for rich countries" when
referencing India because the bandwidth verse revenue per user did not check
out.

Tik Tok's bandwidth ought to be higher than Snapchat's no? Does Tik Tok just
have excellent compression software or some unique value proposition on the
technical side?

If not, what is the long term plan for Tik Tok? Given retention rates in
Western nations it makes me wonder what a video platform can or will do

